# Anavar injectable log!!!



## Pikiki (Aug 25, 2012)

Well lets start with this log cause I owned this to many of you here on SI. As we talked about how the Var inject will do or feel of any diffence to the oral I said I will do a testing on it for feedback and personal experience. Here is what I`m going to do, will run with my TRT dose bump up just a little some Mast P and the Var.

Test cyp 125mg M/W/F
Mast P 100mg M/W/F
Var inject 50mg ED - will be pin the Var 1 hour pre-workout
Clomid 50mg M/Th

Rips 2ius 5 on 2 off protocol

I will also be using some TNE to see how the Var mix with it. I got Aromasin on hand if need it, also Letro if things get complicated. I will using a very high rep low weight routine which I feel will be ideal for this compounds and diet will be low carbs high protein for the entire cycle, 5-6 meals a day. Will keep cals around 2500-2800.

Workout:

Monday - chest
Tuesday - back
Wedanesday - Shoulders
Thursday - Arms
Friday - Legs

Will do cardio every day after workout for 20-30 min on treadmill and if my lower back gets better will do some HIIT twice a week.

Supplements:
Fish oil 3g ED
Vit D 15,000ius ED
Vit C 3gs ED
Multi 2 x day
Glutamine 500mg ED (post workout)
BCAA 600mg ED (post workout)
Whey protein  2 scoops (AM)
Creatine 2 scoops (lunch)

Starting saturday 25th August with a full body workout after 15 days of well deserve vacation is time to go back to business. If any suggestion be free to post here and like always Im welcome to learn and share my experience with you guys. Will weight in tomorrow before my first workout and will post some pics as soon as I can to compare before and after.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 25, 2012)

Subscribed. I'm interested In the inject vs oral plays out and which one you like better.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 25, 2012)

Watching you brother Pik. Look forward to trying that tne too


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds good Piki.  I'll be interested in your take.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 25, 2012)

Very cool. Following for sure


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 25, 2012)

Just Pinn .5ml/125mg of Test Cyp and 1ml/100mg of Mast P to start my day, going to the gym this afternoon, This shit is offically on!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2012)

go get it pikki!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bad pikiki... U just got done with a cycle... Must be nice to be on trt. This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 25, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Bad pikiki... U just got done with a cycle... Must be nice to be on trt. This is gonna be interesting.



Well cycle was over on June I did PCT then start TRT so why not doing this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting. I'm in.


----------



## HH (Aug 25, 2012)

Will be watching this one


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 25, 2012)

interested to hear about injectable var. from a reliable dude like Pikiki.

*i love throwing in var over my trt . always get real good gains.


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2012)

Followin u bro , this is going to be a nice log!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 25, 2012)

Subbed - tear that shit up Pikiki!

Are we to assume you are pinning the Var IM? Must be if you are timing it to your workout yes? I am VERY interested in that.... was thinking on Leg Day and Back day that and some TNE would be AWESOME!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 25, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Subbed - tear that shit up Pikiki!
> 
> Are we to assume you are pinning the Var IM? Must be if you are timing it to your workout yes? I am VERY interested in that.... was thinking on Leg Day and Back day that and some TNE would be AWESOME!



Yes will be IM one hour prior to workout, The TNE will be add eventually with every muscle group but for a try, more than likelly I`ll keep with Chest and Legs. The reason Im not doing it with back days is cause I do have a lower back injury so I can`t DL or SLDL so legs and chest will work better for me at this point.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 25, 2012)

Just pin 50mg/1ml of the Var and it was little painfull at the beginig but end up very nice and no PIP at all. Just found out has guaicol on it so maybe that was the reason for that little unconfort when start pining. Lets see how it goes at the gym.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 25, 2012)

very interested as I don't care for the oral


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 26, 2012)

Jenner said:


> very interested as I don't care for the oral



Since my wife is a memeber here and might read it I won't comment on Jenner's statement..... I will wait on all the other smart asses to... LOL


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Jenner said:


> very interested as I don't care for the oral



You're just with the wrong guy


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

So instead of a full body workout I hit Chest, weight in at 170lbs. I can`t find a damn camera but will take pics with my old school cel phone and will try to upload it from there. Pump was pretty good, I started my routine after 1 hour and 24 mintutes from my Var pin. It is too earlier on this to say anything about it but after 15 days out of the gym felt pretty good. Got a nasty pump during and after todays session.

Chest:
Bench press super setted with DB Flys             weight
15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 12/12                       135/40

Incline press super setted with Dips
12/10 - 12/10 - 12/10 - 12/10                       95/BW

Pec Dec  FST-7 30 sec rest between sets           60

Cardio was 20 min on the treadmill at 3.5 speed, trying not to hurt my lower back.

This will basically what I will do for my goal at this moment. High reps low weight and super setting almost everything and on every muscle group including legs. I rest 1 1/2 to 2 min between setsand if I can`t get all the reps on a set will stop for a few seconds then finish it. The purpose is to get all reps and sets for the day.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wait till the inj var kicks in!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Just wait till the inj var kicks in!



ohh!!!! that will be a great day for me


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

Just pinned 1ml of var like yesterday 1 hour prior of my workout, about to go to the gym...


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 26, 2012)

Update Bump ^^^^


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 27, 2012)

Today hit the gym a lit bit more than an hour after my Var pin, was a great workout today. Feeling pumped all the way into my routine. For being out of the gym for 15 days Im feeling awesome for the last 2. Here is today`s workout.

Back:
Lat pull down(wide grip) (80x15)
Dropped sets of (140x12) (100x12) (70x12) x 3 

Cable rows (close grip) (80x15)
dropped sets of (140x15) (100x15) (70x15) x 3

Rope pull downs (arms straigh) FST-7 (45x15) x 7

Cardio - Bicycle for 25 min 4.65 miles

Today I pinned Rips 2ius 2 hours after breakfast trying to get best time for me to pin, due to scheduled and not being able to do cardio in the mornings Zeek suggested me to do it before workout with no carbs. So today after breakfast and between lunch I pinned hgh.
 ECA stack was added to my cycle, I ordered one stack for Mrs Pikiki but was too strong for her (she said) so I took one cap today right after I pinned the Var. HOLY FYCK!!!! this shit make me sweat  like a fucking horse, lol. 

Diet is as clean as possible at the moment, if anyone want me to post my diet let me know and I do it. Basically low carbs high protein and under 3000 cals. 

Can`t wait to Var kicks in....


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's awesome bro. Looking forward to your next update


----------



## Spear (Aug 27, 2012)

Please post some full body naked photos so we can really get an idea of a starting point.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 27, 2012)

Spear said:


> Please post some full body naked photos so we can really get an idea of a starting point.



lmao..don`t have a camera, I lost mine in the way back from Afghanistan so will be taken some with my old school cel phone and try to send it to someone to upload it so I can post it.


----------



## Jada (Aug 27, 2012)

Spear said:


> Please post some full body naked photos so we can really get an idea of a starting point.



lmfao=D>)


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Pikiki, thanks for the very detailed info.  If you have time please do post your diet.  I'll definitely be following and can't wait to hear your overall conclussion comparing oral vs. injectable anavar.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 27, 2012)

I like it kiki.  Do work son!!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 28, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey Pikiki, thanks for the very detailed info.  If you have time please do post your diet.  I'll definitely be following and can't wait to hear your overall conclussion comparing oral vs. injectable anavar.



Thnx for following the log bro, thats the whole reason of the log compare the two


BigHerm said:


> I like it kiki.  Do work son!!



Ohhh yeah Hermy work work work baby!!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 28, 2012)

Pinned first thing in the morning 125mg Test Cyp/100mg Mast P. and 2ius of Rips

Not a good day...I went to start my physical therapy as most of you know for my lower back injurie and looks like nothing serious but need some treatment. I pinned right after my PT and 1 1/2 hour after start my workout. Right at the begining all the stretchs and twist on my back fucked me up during my workout. I stoped my routine due of the severe pain I had. This is what I did today

Shoulders:
DB lateral raises super setted with DB front raises 
15/15 - 15/15 - 12/12 - 12/12 (20lbs)

Seated DB press super setted with DB lateral raises ( yes again,lol )
12/12 - 12/12 - 12/12 - 12/12 (35-15lbs)

Standing rear delts raises
15/15/15/15 (20lbs)

No more after this and couldn`t super setted this last move I did cause of lower back was killing me. Did some more stretchs before went home trying loose my lower back but the pain was too much. Get some tiger balm patches and Ibuprofen 800mgs to help with this shit. Tomorrow is Arms day so I hope I`m feeling better and complete the routine.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 28, 2012)

Diet is something like this:

*BREAKFAST*
8oz of white eggs
2 packs of instant oatmeal
1 scoop protein shake


*MEAL 1*
8-9oz of chicken breast
1/2 cup of white rice
1 apple

*MEAL 2*
8-9oz of chicken breast
1/2 cup of white rice
1 peanut butter sand

*MEAL 3* (PW)
8-9oz of chicken or tilapia
veggies or yam
1 apple
1 scoop of creatine 5g
*MEAL 4*
8-9oz of chicken or tilapia
veggies or yam

*MEAL 5*
6-7oz of Sirloin

I do snack some almonds between meals or if for some reason I can`t get one of my meals cause my job I eat some almonds and PB sand. 
64oz of water plus what I drink at the gym

1 protein shake post workout (2 scoop)

My coffee is between breakfast adn meal 1

This is what I`m basically trying to eat everyday and I do my rice with canola oil and min salt.
Any advice is always welcome


----------



## Tilltheend (Aug 28, 2012)

Those are good workouts bro you liking the var?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 28, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> Those are good workouts bro you liking the var?



To earlier to give the var any credits yet but todays pump was painfull...feeling good, can`t wait to kicks in tho


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Pikiki, stay away from the damn bikes, elipyicals and shit. Treadmill is ok. Leg extensions, leg press, calf raises, leg curls do one leg at the time. This will eliminate unnecessary stress to the lumbar area and will expedite your recovery. Your back is going to thank you.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 28, 2012)

*BREAKFAST*
8oz of white eggs *Make this 12 oz*
2 packs of instant oatmeal *Switch this to 1 cup old fashioned, uncooked*
1 scoop protein shake *Take this out and add 1/4 cup blueberries*


*MEAL 1*
8-9oz of chicken breast
1/2 cup of white rice *Make this 1 cup*
1 apple *Take this out, fructose should be avoided outside of breakfast*

*MEAL 2*
8-9oz of chicken breast
1/2 cup of white rice 
1 peanut butter sand *I have issues with peanut butter, and would like to see this become 2 slices of ezekiel bread, then some olive oil or another good fat rather than peanut butter*

*MEAL 3* (PW)
8-9oz of chicken or tilapia
veggies or yam *Yam is your carb, so always have yam.  Then have veggies on top of yam.*
1 apple *Take this out*
1 scoop of creatine 5g

*MEAL 4*
8-9oz of chicken or tilapia
veggies or yam *Yam is your carb, so always have yam.  Then have veggies on top of yam.*

*MEAL 5*
6-7oz of Sirloin 
*I would add 1 tbsp Olive Oil to this meal*

I do snack some almonds between meals or if for some reason I can`t get one of my meals cause my job I eat some almonds and PB sand. 
64oz of water plus what I drink at the gym

1 protein shake post workout (2 scoop)

My coffee is between breakfast adn meal 1

This is what I`m basically trying to eat everyday and I do my rice with canola oil and min salt.
Any advice is always welcome

*What I did was raise your carbs, so I would do that on days that I lift, then on non-lifting days I would do a very very low carb variation where instead of eating carbs at meals, I would eat fats like almonds, oils, avocados, etc.  Eat more carbs on Leg and Back days, eat less on smaller muscle groups.  Also, if possible, removed the canola oil from your rice mixture.  Try to avoid eating excessive fats with carbs at the same meal.  Feel free to PM me with any questions.*


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 28, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Pikiki, stay away from the damn bikes, elipyicals and shit. Treadmill is ok. Leg extensions, leg press, calf raises, leg curls do one leg at the time. This will eliminate unnecessary stress to the lumbar area and will expedite your recovery. Your back is going to thank you.



Well the damn bike was a suggestion from PT Dr and limited the distance no more than 5 miles x day. I will try what you told me bro Thnx


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 28, 2012)

Spongy said:


> *BREAKFAST*
> 8oz of white eggs *Make this 12 oz*
> 2 packs of instant oatmeal *Switch this to 1 cup old fashioned, uncooked*
> 1 scoop protein shake *Take this out and add 1/4 cup blueberries*
> ...



Thnx brotha will adjust to your advice this same week brotha, Thank you very much.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 29, 2012)

Day 4 
Well pinned 2ius of Rips at 5am, then eat breakfast and started my day. Im feeling little lethargic after 2 -3 hours of pin the hgh so I may change next week to late on the day to see how it feels. Pinned 1ml/50mgs of Var and started my workout 30min after today and the feeling was great.

Arms:
Preacher curl super setted with DB hammer curl
15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15    60 bar/25 db

Wide grip cable pull downs super setted with between benches dips
15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15     60/ BW

One arm tri`s ext super setted with one arm DB curls
12/12 - 12/12 - 12/12 -12/12 - 12/12       25/25

No cardio for the rest of the week till my lower back feels better or at least minimize the pain a lit bit. Low my carbs today as Spongy told me and will go to buy some groceries and adjust the diet. This workout are very low weight but the high rep range is a bitch, really burns like crazy. I can tell today my strengh was lit bit higher than last 3 days.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 29, 2012)

Loving the updates bro!

My diet is similar to yours but I eat oatmeal when you eat rice. I don't like sweet potatoes but I'm going to try again.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 29, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Loving the updates bro!
> 
> My diet is similar to yours but I eat oatmeal when you eat rice. I don't like sweet potatoes but I'm going to try again.



Well I take pride on my logs lol, thnx bro


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2012)

Pikki I like how ur log is full of details man keep it coming . Plus spongy tweakin ur diet was the bomb! Now ur gonna be on fire puneta!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2012)

Pikki people love your log!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 29, 2012)

Pikiki sent me a "log" via priority overnight FedEx but a different kind of "log"... it smells and makes me cringe. Thanks Pik


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2012)

Did it contain any corn?


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 29, 2012)

Was it a floater?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 29, 2012)

lol you guys so stupid hahaha. Andro was between us man...

No training today, woke up feeling little sick. Lower back was badly on pain so will rest today. Pinned this morning 125mgs Tes C/100mgs Mast P and the Var this afternoon so its keep kicking in. Will update more tomorrow as we do some work.


----------



## Jada (Aug 30, 2012)

Good job on restin pikki , as much as trainin is important rest is twice as much. Rest brother there's always another day.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 30, 2012)

How's the Pik feeling today bro? Hope that back gets better soon


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry for no update yesterday. Not even workout depression and meds are kicking my ass very bad....will try to come out of the house and do something today that make me feel like me again. Is so sad not even want to talk to my kids or wife but just don`t feel like to....


----------



## BBE (Aug 31, 2012)

hope you get things straightened back around man, meds can completely change you while you are on them


----------



## Mr P (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice log & layout routine,  keep the high reps brother


----------



## Get Some (Aug 31, 2012)

Your next var inject you should really feel it kick your ass... with the injectable var you almost have to learn to make a different movement with some exercises or hold it in certain spots for a half a second longer. It's hard to explain, but I think it's a natural progression and you'll know it when it hits you.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 31, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Your next var inject you should really feel it kick your ass... with the injectable var you almost have to learn to make a different movement with some exercises or hold it in certain spots for a half a second longer. It's hard to explain, but I think it's a natural progression and you'll know it when it hits you.



thnx brotha it being kickimg my ass already lol. It feels very diffrent than oral Var I mean once I pinned a few minutes later is runing on me, that make sense?? even the pumps at the gym are great and painfull sometimes. It`s just hard to keep it up for lets say 8weeks of injecting ED.


----------



## vaper86 (Sep 1, 2012)

Damn Pik thats some impressive stuff keep it up brother wish you all the best.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 1, 2012)

Get well soon brother!


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinned 125mgs/1ml Test cyp/100mgs/1ml Mast P yesterday with my 50mgs/1ml of var. Today pinned my var 50mgs 30minutes before workout and was a great damn day at the gym. Kind on a hurry now so will log my workout tomorrow. Just saying the Var got me pumped up while was hitting chest today and don`t wantit to stop but keep going...Can`t wait for 4 weeks in on Inject Var...


----------



## Jada (Sep 2, 2012)

Pikki does the var have a bite when u inject?


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 2, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Pikki does the var have a bite when u inject?



To be honest yes but nothing like it hurts or is so bad you can`t workout. I mean in one week I just pinned my quads with the Var, one day right next day left and so on. It maybe the guaicol on it?? don`t know but so far I love this stuff


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 2, 2012)

Some people will experience some bite based on the solvent used.  Not everyone will handle the solvent the same way.  But one will get used to it as time goes on.  Yet too many give up and stop taking it.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 2, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> Some people will experience some bite based on the solvent used.  Not everyone will handle the solvent the same way.  But one will get used to it as time goes on.  Yet too many give up and stop taking it.



If someone stop taking this cause of the littlle bite it cause NEVER LET ME FIND OUT ABOUT IT!!! cause I will call anyone a PUSSY!!! is just so insignificant bite that youu get used to it in 2-3 days.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 2, 2012)

Yesterday workout
Chest:
DB Flys super setted with smith machine bench press to the neck
15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/12    40DB/155 lbs

Incline press super setted with BW dips
15/10 - 15/10 - 15/10 - 15/10      100lbs/body weight

ISO-lateral decline press
20/20/20/20         100lbs

Reverse grip bench press - dropp set
8(115) 12(95) 20(75)

Will hit legs today...

The Var is getting me nice pumps at only 50mgs pre/w so will see if needs to bump this up or add some TNE today for legs hmmmm that sounds tempting adding the TNE. Will update later on this.

Weight is up to 173.5lbs so is good, quads are getting tigh on my jeans and veins while working out look insane.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 3, 2012)

Legs day:
Leg press 
20/20/20/20/20  200lbs

Legs ext
15/15/15/15/15    60lbs

Seated legs curl
15/15/15/15/15     60lbs

Seated calf ext
20/20/20/20         180lbs

Cardio 30 minutes for 6.25 miles 

I pinned 50mgs of Var and 50mgs of TNE today 30-40m minutes before workout and was a hit. Shit has little bite oh YEAH!!! I mixed them in together and shot in my right glutes. I can tell this 2 mixed and shot at same time is little painfull but not a big deal 2-3 minutes after it was like nothing. I did noticed that during my cardio I got all sweat. Heart was around 138-142 was the highest so for me this is pretty good specially after 6.25 miles.


----------



## Jada (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice update pikki


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 3, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Nice update pikki



Gracias caballero del Mangu, lol


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 3, 2012)

I would say you are in the zone my man! Hell yea!


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 3, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I would say you are in the zone my man! Hell yea!



Well brotha you know whats the best part? it`s just started


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 3, 2012)

Today I pinned 125mgs of Test cyp/100mgs of Mast P will pin some Var later this afternoon but day off from the gym. Try to get my routine back on track after this long weekend, so cooking and prep food is my duty this evening. 

I may switch the Cyp for some Tpp and increase the dose but not sure yet if I`ll do it or not but considering this. Lets keep this going...


----------



## Spongy (Sep 3, 2012)

How's the diet going?


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 4, 2012)

Spongy said:


> How's the diet going?



I got what you told me to switch but the ezekiel bread, looking for that thing in few places but no luck. Hopefully will see some BF% going down.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 5, 2012)

Pinned the Var 50mg plus TNE 50mgs 30min before workout. Diet is getting adjust as was correct by Spongy so lets keep this going.

Shoulders
Seated lateral raises super setted with fromt raises
15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15       20lbs db

Db shoulder press super setted with standing lateral raises
15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15        35lbs db/20lbs db

Shoulders press (machine) FST-7 12-15 reps   75lbs

Shrugs
45x25 , 225x20/20/20/20

Cardio 20minutes on treadmill

Being trying to add more exercises lit by lit then will increase weight as I feel I can do. Being contemplating on start the TPP this same week and stop the cyp and increase the dose up to 600mgs week. Feeling great and weight is up 174.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice bro I did almost the same workout today lol


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 5, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Nice bro I did almost the same workout today lol



lmao...We are connected or some?? lol


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 6, 2012)

Switch the Test Cyp for TPP and increase the dose up to 600mgs x week I keep ths Mast @300mgs x week so I pinned today 200mgs of TPP 100mgs of Mast P. Pinned the Var 50mgs and add another 20mgs (oral) 30min before the workout plus 50mgs of TNE for a explosive Arms workout.

Arms:
Preacher curls super setted with DB hammer curls
15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15 - 15/15     60 bar/25 db

Wide arms pull-down super setted with Tris ext super setted with between bench dips
15/15/15 - 15/15/15 - 15/15/15 - 15/15/15 - 15/15/15   50lbs/45db/bw

Overhead cable curl
20x15 - 15x20x20x20x20

Tri`s One arm reverse grip pull-down
20/15/10/5 each hand non stop x15lbs

Since I started the Var today was the first day I did saw a huge pump on my muscle, looking at the mirror my arms were BLOW!!! and SWOLE!!! 3 days since I adjust the diet and Im up to 175. Im very satisfied so far with the results, only thing is A LOT of OIL Im pining every day but FUCK IT!! here I go...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't be a pussy... Bump that TNE up to 100mg... I'm telling you its a world of difference.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't be a pussy... Bump that TNE up to 100mg... I'm telling you its a world of difference.



ok brotha will do tomorrow SIR!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 7, 2012)

So no workout today cause was hurt after my P.T. they pull my lower body from my upper body on a special bed to strecth my lower back. So I decied not to force my back and just rest it till next day. Willk do back tomorrow and some cardio.

I pinned my ED dose of 50mgs of Var as usual in the afternoon plus my 20mgs orals that I just add.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

Update? Tne with var sounds yummy


----------

